# Cold!!!!!!!!!!!!



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi to all

well i'm almost done the hay for the year I will be finished cutting after today.
The only problem that I have is its only about 11 here today and it is not warming up much during the day the sun is out though. Just wondering if there is any tips to drying hay in this type of weather.

thank you

Alex


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU AT ? Its cold here to for this time of year but not that cold.
THOMAS


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

BCFENCE said:


> WHERE ARE YOU AT ? Its cold here to for this time of year but not that cold.
> THOMAS


I think he is in Canada so the 11 is Centigrade or about 52 for those of us in the US.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be nice if everyone would put their location in profile.It's 45 here and 37 60 miles SE of me at Spencer Iowa.Have any frost Mullberry?


----------



## HL649 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am just thinking about getting ready to cut our 2nd cut alfalfa. Just give it time and hope for no rain. The dew and frost really make it hard to get the 2nd cut off in good shape.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When I have to make hay with that cool of temps, the only thing I've found that helps is to re-ted it every day to help keep it from getting matted down so bad from the dew.


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the help sorry i should have mentioned that I live in ontario canada


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

farmboy9510 said:


> Just wondering if there is any tips to drying hay in this type of weather.


tedd early every AM to shake the dew off.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It would be nice if everyone would put their location in profile.It's 45 here and 37 60 miles SE of me at Spencer Iowa.Have any frost Mullberry?


No frost here yet, but it was 37 F the other morning. A couple of my kids were wearing nit caps to do chores in! Record cold month of July and 30's in August. This global warming thing isn't working out the way I expected...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

52 isn't that bad for Canada. It was 56 here in NC this morning. I started raking at 10am and it was almost too cool for shorts.


----------

